# Printing on sport tek



## jrelitedesigns (Jan 13, 2015)

I was wondering if anyone could help me out with screen printing on sport tek sweatshirts. From the little information I can find on them I need to do some different things in order to get the image perfect. 

Any helpful hints tricks of the trade, things like that would be most appreciated.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Need to do what different? Tell us what you've already found out.

What is the sweatshirt made of? Cotton or polyester?


----------



## DPendable (Dec 21, 2012)

Pre flash the hoodie to get the shrink out.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Pre-flashing does not shrink a garment. 

There is a different ink you use depending on whether the garment is all cotton or if it contains poly.


----------



## jrelitedesigns (Jan 13, 2015)

its made of polyester


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

jrelitedesigns said:


> its made of polyester


You should use ink specially formulated for polyester; a low bleed poly plastisol ink. Otherwise you risk dye migration.


----------



## jimcr (Feb 3, 2009)

the 2 they offer are either 65/35 or 80/20 what kind of problem?
Like Joe said you will need a low bleed or a poly ink , does that answer you question?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

jimcr said:


> the 2 they offer are either 65/35 or 80/20



They actually also have 100% polyester, which are pretty nice. We use them. Thing is, most colors are dark, so low bleed ink is a must.


----------



## jimcr (Feb 3, 2009)

splathead said:


> They actually also have 100% polyester, which are pretty nice. We use them. Thing is, most colors are dark, so low bleed ink is a must.


didn't see it was a hoodie , they just came out with new hoodies and I think they are 65/35 , they have the laces up the center.


----------



## jrelitedesigns (Jan 13, 2015)

thanks for the info. Helps out a lot.


----------

